# BMW Announces Center of Excellence Awards for 2016 - Is Your Dealer on the List?



## lighty150 (Feb 27, 2012)

BMW OF FREEPORT. WOOOOOOOOOOH
HOOOOOOOOOOO

GO FREEPORT. 
thank you. Lol.


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

BMW North America is incorrectly named as it has nothing to do with Canada and Mexico which are also part of North America. It should be BMW USA LLC. That said, congratulations to those dealers that made the list.


----------

